# Aus .txt-Datei auslesen und in Array schreiben



## abi22 (7. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen, 

ich bin neu im Forum und habe folgendes Problem. Ich will aus einer .txt-Datei die Tabdelimited ist Strings in ein Array auslesen und dann später die Strings in einer anderen Reihenfolge wieder in eine Datei einlesen. Der Inhalt der Datei sieht so aus: 
*Hans----->Karl----->Thomas.*

Desweitern habe ich folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein PHP-Skript geschrieben und habe die Funktion explode benutzt.
Das Skript sieht so aus:

*<?php*
*$fp = fopen('testperson1.txt', 'r');*

*while (!feof($fp))*
*{*
*$zeile = fgets($fp,500);*
*$daten = explode(" /t ", $zeile);*
*echo "<br>$daten[0]<br>$daten[1]<br>$daten[2]";*
*}*

*fclose($fp);*
*?>*
Das Problem sieht so aus das er die Strings nicht je in ein Arrayelement einträgt sondern alles in das erste Arrayelemnet einträgt.

Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## BugsBastard (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich würde ganz einfach mal sagen, daß Du die erste Reihe in Dein array einliest (also in das erste Feld). Im 2. Feld würde die 2. Reihe Deiner Textdatei eingelesen werden.

Lese doch einfach die Daten erst mal in einen String (strTemp = explode...) und dann splitte den String nochmal auf nach \t. Dann solltest Du ein array erhalten, daß die Daten beinhaltet.

Gruss,
Bugs


----------



## Tim C. (7. Oktober 2004)

1) [phpf]file[/phpf] liest dir eine gesamte Datei direkt in ein Array. Jede zeile ist dabei ein numerischer Index. Diese kann man dann wunderbar mit foreach abarbeiten. Vielleicht hilft der Hinweis

2) Der Metaausdruck für ein Tab ist \t und nicht /t.


----------

